# Whats wrong with my panda & plant



## corrie (Aug 10, 2014)

hi everyone i was woundring if any one can tell me what is wrong with my panda cory cat its tail & 1 fin is turning white also if anyone can tell me whats on my plant here that would be grate

panda corycat 








& the palnt


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Looks like fin rot turning into body rot.
Parameters?


----------



## corrie (Aug 10, 2014)

i have no clue what the Parameters are right now as i ran out of test strips & i dont get payed for another week  is there anything i can do like meds or adding salt to the tank to help the panda as its the only one right now with this problum i do have salt i can add & i can maybe borrow some meds from a friend if they have what i need .


----------



## outsider (Jan 13, 2015)

Better get real test kit. Test strips isn't really accurate. 

You probably can use API stress coat+ or Seachem stess guard/paraguard on the cory. 

It look like hair algae on the plants. Go to local Pharmacy‎ buy h2o2 (Hydrogen peroxide.) Turn off filter (make sure you do this, otherwise not only h2o2 can't keep contact with the algae and kil lt, but also it will end up in the filter and kill all the good bacteria in the filter.)and use spray bottle to spray h2o2 on the plants, let it h2o2 stay on the plants for a while before turn on filter. You can do it when you do water change. The hair algae should turn red and die next couple days.


----------



## corrie (Aug 10, 2014)

ok will get a test kit my next payday  also i got kanaplex by seacham today that i just put in the tank i hope it helps the panda i also shut off the filter how long should i leve it off i was thinking 2days but im not sure if thats good or not


----------



## outsider (Jan 13, 2015)

Wait! .. You only shut down filter when you treat hair algae with h2o2 and 15 min would be enough.


----------

